# Naturpool



## emmy (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wir möchten einen Naturpool bauen. Maße 6 x4 oder 6 x 5 m. Habe mir die Technik von Bellvital angeschaut und fand sie gar nicht so schlecht. Kann mich jemand bei der Durchführung beraten. Welche Kosten kommen auf mich zu. Möchte soviel wie möglich selber machen. Ist es möglich einen Pool oder Teich oder wie man es gerne nennt mit klarem Wasser zu bekommen, auch wenn der Hund mal reinspringt?
Danke für Eure Hilfe..


----------



## allegra (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Emmy, wir hatten auch Bellvital im Sinn bei unserem Schwimmteich. Beraten hat uns dazu ein Gärtnermeister aus Süddeutschlang - Herr Sepp. Der baut auch das Bellvitalsystem. Bei uns hat er allerdings zu einer abgewandelten Variante geraten, wegen der Kosten. Wir haben dieses Granulat Biocalith eingebracht und von ihm die Technik bezogen (Skimmer, Pumpe, Schlauchleitungen, Kugelventile und Kleinkram).
Er hatv gesagt, dass das so funktionieren wird mit den Mikroorganismen im Substrat - wie mit den Bellvital-Wänden.
Wir haben viel mitgeholfen, hätten das Projekt aber ohne die Gartenbauer mit den Maschinen nicht schaffen können. Alleine die 18t Substrat :shock!!!! 

Viel Erfolg.
Allegra


----------



## emmy (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hi,

wie groß ist der Pool und was hat er gekostet?


----------



## allegra (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Emmy
Gesamtgröße 6x11m - Schwimmbereich 4x6m...... Preis höchstens per PN - Zahlen sind hier peinlich im öffentlichen Bereich.
MfG
Allegra


----------



## Scheiteldelle (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Emmy,
naja, der Internetauftritt ist nicht sehr überzeugend. Geht man auf Referenzen und möchte mal was sehen, gibt es von 13 Bildern ein oder 2 oder 3 Bilder, wo Wasser zu sehen ist.
Nun gut, ich werde mir kein Urteil erlauben, da ich mit dieser Firma oder besser diesem System keine Erfahrungen habe.

Wir haben uns auch einen Naturpool gebaut. Die Entstehungsgeschichte incl. Gesamtkosten siehe Link unten.
Wenn die Pflanzen und die Bakies im Filter losgelegt haben, haben wir das ganze Jahr  über glasklares Wasser. Unser System funktioniert also auch.

LG Maik


----------



## emmy (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Marc,

ein wirklich super schöner Pool. Wenn ich Dein Wissen und die Umsetzungsfähigkeiten hätte wäre ich glücklich. Also, wir wollen erstmal klein anfangen. Wir haben einen schon vorhandenen gemauerten Pool im Garten. Maße ca. 3,12 x 3,50 und 69 cm tief. Ich möchte noch etwas aufmauern, damit er noch ein bisschen Tiefe bekommt. Es kann nur ein Erfrischungspool werden, aber vielleicht schaffen wir irgendwann noch einen großen. 
So der Pool ist so ähnlich wie Deiner, allerdings nur mit Backsteinen aufgemauert, innen verputzt und gespachtel. So war er die letzten Jahre dicht und mit Fischen besiedelt. Jetzt haben wir das Wasser herausgelasssen und erstmal gesäubert. 

Jetzt stehen wir vor Fragen:

- Sollen wir ihn nochmal mit Dichtschlämme abdichten, da das Innere schon abbröckelt.

- sollen wir vielleicht Flies und Folie nehmen, aber eigentlich warum?

- so nun das größte Problem, Pumpe, Filter, Deine Lösung finde ich ziemlich super, nur wie baut man das. Wir hatten schonmal nach einer Oase Lösung geschaut, aber ist das wirklich notwendig, da es auch super teuer ist.

Was denkst du, kannst Du mir ein bisschen helfen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße Grüße
Emmy

PS. Ich stelle mal ein paar Fotos ein


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Emmy,
solltest Du mich mit Marc meinen, werde ich mich gerne bemühen; fühle mich aber auch noch als Frischling, deshalb hoffe ich auf Unterstützung der "alten Hasen"; zumal Du nie auf die Meinung eines Einzelnen beim Teichbau hören solltest.

Ich erweitere mal Deine Fragen um eine Neue:
Will ich jetzt für eine halbe Lösung viel Geld in die Hand nehmen um dann in einigen wenigen Jahren zu merken, dass es doch nicht so toll ist oder mache ich es gleich richtig, auch wenn es eventuell Geld bedingt, etwas länger dauern kann.

Warum diese Frage? Das Becken ist sehr klein; beim Aufmauern hätte ich statische Bedenken (Wasserdruck+ Eis im Winter). Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das jetzige Becken ohne Armierungen gemauert wurde, somit ist ein Brechen der Mauern nach außen, wenn die Mauer durch das Aufmauern höher wird, nicht auszuschließen. Unsere Wandstärke beträgt an den sichtbaren Seiten 50 cm. Wie stark ist das Fundament bei Dir?

Die Dichtschlämme-Frage stellen wir, wenn OK, erstmal zurück.

Zur Technik-Frage: hier mal einige Begriffe, die Du verstehen solltest; so kannst Du auch abwägen, was möchtest Du, was ist übertrieben; Suche mal diese Begriffe (nicht nur in diesem Forum)
- Skimmer (sehr, sehr wichtig)
- Bodenablauf (wichtig)
- Vorfilter (sehr, sehr wichtig)
- Pumpenkammer (ist bei uns der Vorfilter, macht vieles einfacher)
- Helix (eine einfache aber sehr gute Lösung)
- Bodenfilter, Pflanzenfilter, bewachsener Bodenfilter

es gibt noch vieles mehr aber es gibt auch Autos für 200.000,-€ und die KOI-Spezis haben wirklich geile Technik aber sind eher die 200.000€-Auto Besitzer

Ich habe mein System verstanden, als ich mal nach dem Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren (Naturagart) gesucht habe. (2 Regentonnen, die durch einen Schlauch am Boden verbunden sind; nimmt man Wasser aus einer Tonne, läuft das Wasser der anderen Tonne nach). 

Bei mir handelt es sich um ein System in Teilschwerkraft, weil der Filter über dem Teich steht.
Folgende Reihenfolge:  Bodenablauf+Skimmer, Zugschieber, Vorfilter (Ultrasieve), Pumpe, Helix-Behälter (IBC-Tonne), bewachsener Bodenfilter, Pflanzenfilter.

Solltest Du ausreichend Geld zur Verfügung haben, bitte Rückmeldung, dann sind andere technische Lösungen möglich (Trommelfilter, Vliesfilter usw.)


Wenn Du alle o.g. Begriffe verstanden hast, kann es gerne weiter gehen.

So nun noch meine persönliche Meinung: Fange den Teich komplett neu an und nutze das jetzige Becken als Filterbecken. Mit Zwischenwänden mauern kannst Du eine Pumpenkammer, eine Helixkammer und eine Boden/Pflanzen-filter-Kammer abtrennen. Dafür reicht auch dann Dichtschlemme zum abdichten.

1. Unterrichtsstunde beendet.
Vielen Dank fürs zuhören


LG Maik


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Servus Maik

Besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können 

Römisch EINS ....... setzen


----------



## emmy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Maik,

wir haben ein Problem. Wir haben einen großen Garten, aber keine Möglichkeit einen kleinen Bagger irgendwo durch zu bekommen. Alleine ist das sehr schwierig einen größeren Erdaushub zu machen.
Gruss Emmy


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Emmy,
ein Aufsitzbagger passt eigendlich überall durch. 
glg Bernd


----------



## emmy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hey,

supi Danke. Ist dieser Bagger einfach zu bedienen?

LG Emmy


----------



## Scheiteldelle (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

ja, definitiv. 

Sonst bleibt nur, sich eine große Erdfräse auszuleihen, damit die Erde zu lockern und dann per Hand abtransportieren. Die großen Erdfräsen haben aber auch die Breite wie ein Aufsitzbagger. Wir hatten einen 1,6 Tonner und mussten auch ein Zaunelement abbauen und die Hecke an dieser Stelle absegen. Die wurde dann wieder bepflanzt.

PS: Baggern macht Spassssss. ( einer setzt sich auf die Schaufel und der andere dreht sich mit dem Bagger immer im Kreis)


----------



## günter-w (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Emmy, ich kann nur Maik bestätigen. Mach keine halben sachen du wirst es bereuen. Reise lieber das alte Becken ab und plane alles neu dann hast du auch später was davon was dir Freude macht. Lieber noch ein zwei Jahre warten wenn es mit dem Geld nicht so hinhaut. Habt ihr keine Möglichkeit eventuell über ein Nachbargrundstück zufahen zumindest für das Grobe. Zu dem Bagger, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das ein Bagger mit Fahrer meist billiger kommt als selbst das Gerät zu bedienen. Bis man das beherrscht ist der Profi fertig, es seiden man will unbedingt Baggerfahren. Der Ausbaggert kann auch gleich den Abtransport vom Aushub organisieren oder gleich im Gelände verteilen bzw. platzieren. Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei deiner Planung


----------



## emmy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

So, das war ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Die Grube war die reinste Müllkippe. Wir sind jetzt 140 cm tief. Wir wissen noch nicht so recht, was wir mit den Wänden machen sollen. Unter der Mauer gibt es Freiräume, die wir mit Zement zu machen wollen, oder vielleicht ist es besser, wenn wir alle Wände ganz bis zum Boden mit Zement machen. Wir wollen an der Seite nach hinten zum Holz das Filter- und Pumpbecken bauen. Wir müssen noch den Bodenablauf graben, ja und dann Flies und Folie.

Wie wir die Folie passend da rein bekommen, haben wir noch keine richtige Idee.

PUH....


----------



## Goldi2009 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo,

welche Folie nimmst Du denn? EPDM? Die soll sich besser verlegen lassen. Gerade bei kantigen Formen.

Wir sind auf weitere Bilder gespannt!

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## emmy (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo,

möchte an den Pool eine Pumpenkammer und eine 3 Filterkammer anbauen. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? 

Würde mich sehr freuen....


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hallo Emmy.

Inwiefern helfen? Mit der Schaufel? 

Was genau ist Dein Problem dabei? Konkrete Fragen bekommen meist konkrete Antworten. 
Allgemein nur soviel: Du musst mit den Wänden auf jeden Fall ein kleines Stückchen oberhalb maximales Teichwasserniveau bleiben, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## emmy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturpool*

Hi,

mit der Schaufel wäre auch super.

Nein, also wir bauen in die Mitte einen Bodenablauf der unter der mauer durch nach oben in die Pumpenkammer führt. Auf dieser Seite wird auch der Skimmer angebracht der auch in die Pumpenkammer führt. An die Pumpenkammer wollen wir einen 3 Kammerfilter bauen. Die gibt es ja auch fertig. Wir haben aber Platz und würden es gerne selber probieren. 

Wie groß müssen die Kammern sein?
Müssen sie unterschiedliche Höhen haben, so wie z.B. eine Treppe? Ab der Pumpenkammer die höchste und dann ein Stück weiter unter die nächste...

Würde das klappen.

Als Pumpe wollen wir den Aquamax 12000 nehmen.


----------

